# DOT Audit



## c6del (Nov 2, 2007)

Can anyone offer any advice or tips on how to pass a DOT audit?


----------



## jerseywild (Nov 3, 2007)

Go to your closest truck stop and ask the friendly officer!:jawdrop:


----------



## jmack (Nov 3, 2007)

were you mandatorily invited?


----------



## NORTREE (Jan 5, 2008)

Once you apply for your USDOT number you will be scheduled for an audit.It's been a year and they haven't given me a date yet.I have heard horror stories about fines if you aren't up to snuff.I have sent e-mails trying to make sure I'm abiding by the rules and the answers seem to go in circles so I'm not sure if I'm right or not.Any commercial motor vehichle over 10,000lb GVW or a combined GVW of 10,000 lbs is supposed to have a DOT number either federal or state.I have heard of places charging $500. to get you a DOT number.You can go to the federal motor carrier website and do it yourself for free.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Jan 10, 2008)

Always use the back roads !


----------

